# Speer Gold Dot 9mm 124gr



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

Someone put me onto this ammo for defensive carry in my G26. I did some Google searches for the ammo to see what others are saying about it. All I see is 124gr+P for Speer Gold Dot. The box I was given does not have the +P. Does Speer make two types for this ammo? Even on their website I can't seem to find anything but the +P.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

If it doesn't say +P, it's not +P.

Yes, Speer makes standard pressure 124 gr 9mm loads. I can prove it, too: just look at _your_ box.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, they make both.

I just switched this to my carry ammo - the non +p 124 gr. I used to carry 124 grain hydrashok, but no one in the USA has that in stock right now. My Beretta 92 prefer 124 gr.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Both good loads, just one is faster. I've carried several different variations of this load over the years with complete confidence (as Shipwreck indicated, a guy's gotta use whatever he can find). Two of my Glock 9mms have the +P load in the mags right now. For a short time, you could even get CCI Blazer aluminum-cased stuff with Gold Dot bullets (I think it was some kind of an overrun on police practice ammo). I still have a few boxes of this stuff left, too. It's VERY accurate.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Try Cor-Bon DPX in 9mm. It is also a fine CCW/PDR.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have used Speer Glod Dots for years in all different calibers, and I am well pleased with it. Just the standard load as I tried the +p's, but I feel the standards do just fine. YMMV..:smt023


----------

